# Air et iPad Pro ou iPad Pro ? That is the question



## max.rdl (3 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis un étudiant et ne me sers que rarement de mon ordinateur (MacBook Air 2017), je fais pas mal "d'art" (dessin, photo, vidéo et m'essaie à la musique). Lors de l'achat de mon Air en été 2017 j'avais hésité entre ce dernier et un iPad Pro. Un an et demi plus tard : je me pose toujours la question.   Je ne me sers de mon ordi que pour aller sur internet, gérer mes photos (mais le fais de plus en plus via mon téléphone car j'ai un Canon qui permet le transfert en wifi) et .. c'est tout. Quelques exposés sur Google Slides pour les cours à la limite.

Je me suis enfin décidé à investir dans un iPad Pro pour le dessin, graphisme photo etc. Je suis maintenant confronté à un dilemme :

- Garder mon Air et acheter un Pro 10.5 en 64Go
- Vendre mon Air et acheter un Pro 12.9 (2017) en 256 ou 512Go
- Vendre mon Air et acheter un Pro 11" en 64 ou 256Go (je vous avoue qu'il me fait de l'oeil et que je pencherai sur cette solution..)

Soit je dépense 300€ (je vends mon Air) en achetant le 12.9 2017 ou le 11" et un Pencil
Soit je dépense 600€ en achetant le 10.5, je garde mon Air.

J'aimerais donc votre avis là dessus et puis pourquoi pas des retours d'expérience ?
PS: un pc est à ma disposition chez moi.

Je vous remercie en avance de vos réponses !

Maxence


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2018)

Je te dirai de prendre un iPad Pro 11 avec le Pencil nouvelle génération. L'ancien iPad Pro (que je possède en 12,9) a le gros défaut d'avoir un Pencil qui se décharge en permanence et donc qui est vide avant que je ne l'utilise puisque je ne pense pas à le recharger.   


Ensuite, comme tu as accès à un PC, tu as également accès a iCloud.com pour gérer tes fichiers sur celui-ci et donc tu n'as plus vraiment besoin de ton MacBook.


Je suis moi même graphiste et les logiciels d'Affinité sont un très bon palliatif à tout ce que fait adobe, sauf inDesign. Voilà pourquoi j'ai encore besoin de mon Mac pour la mise en page. Mais le reste, je peux le faire sur un iPad sans aucun problème.

Je te conseil de parcourir ce sujet également  : https://forums.macg.co/threads/faire-de-son-ipad-le-remplacant-de-son-ordi.1279951/


----------



## max.rdl (3 Décembre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Je te dirai de prendre un iPad Pro 11 avec le Pencil nouvelle génération. L'ancien iPad Pro (que je possède en 12,9) a le gros défaut d'avoir un Pencil qui se décharge en permanence et donc qui est vide avant que je ne l'utilise puisque je ne pense pas à le recharger.
> 
> 
> Ensuite, comme tu as accès à un PC, tu as également accès a iCloud.com pour gérer tes fichiers sur celui-ci et donc tu n'as plus vraiment besoin de ton MacBook.
> ...



Hello ! Merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de répondre. ^^

En effet je suis retourné à la Fnac je pense partir sur le 11" (ou même carrément le 12.9") et c'est vrai que l'histoire du Pencil, l'USB C (un seul chargeur pour tous mes appareils : le rêve), Face ID, l'écran "borderless" (on va appeler ça comme ça..) et la prise en mains des Pro 2018 sont des points qui me font basculer.

Je n'avais même pas pensé à iCloud.com merci ! Pour les logiciels, Procreate, diverses applis de photo et iMovie me suffiront amplement, donc je n'ai pas ton problème.

C'est décidé, je suis convaincu, je passe aux Pro de cette année, quant à la taille de l'écran c'est mon portefeuille qui décidera. Cependant le clavier complet, les deux applications de pleine taille en même temps ainsi que les apps adaptées au grand écran me tentent. Penses-tu que 64go suffisent ? Il vaut mieux 256 non ? (je dispose d'un NAS Synology de plusieurs téraoctets et de Google Drive). 

Enfin.. il faut que je vende mon Mac.. Où poster l'annonce à part sur LeBonCoin ?

Encore une fois merci beaucoup.
Maxence


----------



## Gwen (4 Décembre 2018)

Tu as le site de vente de MacG pour les annonces Mac  : https://ioccasion.fr

Ensuite, le 64 peut suffire, mais je sais par expérience que l'on remplit vite un iPad. Mais c'est surtout parce que je m'en sers en avion et que je le bourre de films et séries TV.

Ensuite, votes besoins, tu peux te contenter de 64, mais je pense que d'ici six mois tu risques d'être frustré et que tu devras jongler avec ton cloud et ton NAS. Mais, là, c'est le budget qui va parler.


----------



## max.rdl (4 Décembre 2018)

Ok merci beaucoup ^^

Je regarderai ce soir.

Oui c'est le budget qui parlera..

Maxence


----------

